# Marking a Bearded Dragon



## kalbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all, what do people use to mark bearded dragons and is that the best way to identify them?
Thanks: victory:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

kalbie said:


> Hi all, what do people use to mark bearded dragons and is that the best way to identify them?
> Thanks: victory:


Marker pens are all ive seen used but it comes off every shed!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I've heard people use child-safe paint to mark their beardies, especially babies. Coloured spot on the base of the tail or something. Obviously this would have to be reapplied after a shed if you still need them marking.


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Marker pens are all ive seen used but it comes off every shed!


aren't most marker pens fairly toxic?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

GemmaPerks said:


> aren't most marker pens fairly toxic?


Not sure. Just seen it done in most pet shops etc. Not sure what type they use but when I accidentally get marker on me it doesn't soak into my body and kill me...


----------



## kalbie (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you very much for your quick replies, and I will do some more searching and see which is the best method: victory:


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just be sure its non toxic.

Any reason your needing to tag them?


----------



## kalbie (Apr 19, 2010)

i have just hatched 20 leatherback bearded dragons and they all have different smmothness and colouration so i just want to mark them as i am selling them.:2thumb:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

pigeon rings, like the one that pigeon racers have on ther birds legs, theyre adjustable and can be written on in i.e sharpie pen  more humane way insted of writing on ya dragons


----------



## kalbie (Apr 19, 2010)

ahh, thank you that is a good idea, are they easy to get hold of?:2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kay&Bert said:


> pigeon rings, like the one that pigeon racers have on ther birds legs, theyre adjustable and can be written on in i.e sharpie pen  more humane way insted of writing on ya dragons


What's inhumane about putting a coloured dot on a beardie's back? :hmm: 
It's what a lot of breeders do.
Also, there is a chance the pigeon rings _could_ interfere with the shedding process.


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

normally you can get them on ebay one sec ill see if i can find a link
Plastic Pigeon Rings.  25 rings for Racing Pigeons | eBay UK

there we go multitude if colours and inexpensive


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

i didnt mean inhumane in that respect i mean in respect that if the pen was toxic to the dragon unbeknown to the owner or person marking the dragon


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

the ring is plastic and loose and does not constrict the dragons skin in any way or form so it would not interfere with the shedding process, my bert has a ring on his back leg and has done since i got him, and iv never had any problems with him shedding

only time the ring comes of bert is when i bath him


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kay&Bert said:


> i didnt mean inhumane in that respect i mean in respect that if the pen was toxic to the dragon unbeknown to the owner or person marking the dragon


Ahh, so you mean safety :lol2: 
Makes more sense now!



kay&Bert said:


> the ring is plastic and loose and does not constrict the dragons skin in any way or form so it would not interfere with the shedding process, my bert has a ring on his back leg and has done since i got him, and iv never had any problems with him shedding


I'd umm over it, honestly. Although it does not restrict the skin, there is still a small obstruction regardless and the skin around the area of the ring may take more effort to get off as it is having to be removed from behind an obstruction. If it works for you then great, but I'd be inclined to avoid pigeon rings myself


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

yeh thats the word lol im well having a blonde day :bash: does it work if i dye my hair to a different colour or would i still have blonde moments


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kay&Bert said:


> yeh thats the word lol im well having a blonde day :bash: does it work if i dye my hair to a different colour or would i still have blonde moments


Test it :lol2: 
Didn't work for me last time I dyed my hair!


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

hahhahah iv been blonde since the day i was born me mum would kill me if i dyed my hair! she knows how precious it is to me.

in regards to the pigeon rings if it does begin to cause a problem then they are easily removed without the dragon realising! i take berts on and off when i bath him. its a simple cost effective way and doing it like this your able to identify the dragons individually and keep a log of them


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kay&Bert said:


> hahhahah iv been blonde since the day i was born me mum would kill me if i dyed my hair! she knows how precious it is to me.
> 
> in regards to the pigeon rings if it does begin to cause a problem then they are easily removed without the dragon realising! i take berts on and off when i bath him. its a simple cost effective way and doing it like this your able to identify the dragons individually and keep a log of them


This is true. I'm just paranoid! 

I too am a natural blonde (It shows most days  )... I dyed it black over the summer holidays a few years ago, scared my mum half to death! :lol2:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

i dyed my hair once fluo pink! my mum hit the roof it was meant to be one of these wash in wash out colours and it took a bit too well! had to wait 2 yrs to get rid of it totally!

iv just neary died of shock, bert has just let himself out of his tank :gasp: 
i thought he was glass dancing like he normally does when my fiance comes in, but no this time he slid on the glass opened the door and got out :gasp::gasp::gasp: me thinks it time for a viv lock


----------



## kalbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your help and i will se what my dad thinks is the best idea, but i really like the pigeon rings. and i didnt think i would get so many posts so quick lol!: victory: so i will see what my dad says and show him this thread


----------

